# Post up your modern day ******* truck!



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is a shot of the 09 Tacoma being prepared for a trip to the lease. Bring it on, Lets see those trucks! Heck the 4 wheeler is about as big as the truck!


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

awww mannnn, a toyota?!:thumbs_do:shade:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I know*



davejohnson2 said:


> awww mannnn, a toyota?!:thumbs_do:shade:


 It's not even the Tundra but it's got diff locks, just no V8 Damn gas prices anyway.


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

1998 F-150 125,000 miles

KC lights make it pretty *******


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

Does a 73 Land Rover count as modern day? 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=568967&d=1241394261


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Thought this thread was about trucks & pics not where your rig was made.









My 99XJ camped out durring Spring Turkey.
Don't care if it was raining, love it up there.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is my ******* special.


----------



## AR_deerslayer (Feb 25, 2009)

00 chevy z71 9 inches of lift 38x15.50 20s matching rhinolined rocker panel . . fun ride!!


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

*Here is mine*

82 Chevy 14 inches of lift 36" swampers


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Here is my 2004 Chevy Avalanche*










This truck is leveled with a ready lift leveling kit and running 285/70 R17 Hankook Dynapro AT/m. Really like the tires as they seem to grab well. Have some othe small mods, but nothing too interesting.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

air rn said:


> 82 Chevy 14 inches of lift 36" swampers


Now thats what I'm talking about. Very nice truck.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's my beater...


----------



## SO I HUNT (Jun 23, 2009)

Do guys hunt off road or just stay on the black top They sure look pRetty 

Just funnin some:shade:


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Deer camp or bust.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i will put mine on later. it is a real ******* tuck


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

1999 Tahoe, Mossy Oak bowtie!




























And my other ******* ricer ride 2001 Nissan Sentra...with a spoiler/sunroof/and alloys;


----------



## butchtango (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll play...85 GMC 6 inch suspension lift, 383 stroker motor, Dana 60 front 1 ton with 4.56 gears and lockers, 14 bolt 1 ton rear 4.56 gears and lockers, 35x14.5.15 TSL boggers with 15 inch steel wheel. Th350 tranny and NP208 T-case. Built this truck myself


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

just got this one,time to start tricking it out!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

air rn said:


> 82 Chevy 14 inches of lift 36" swampers


That is a great looking truck. What engine and any performance changes to engine or drivetrain?


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i cant find a camera sorry.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

*Where's the flag?*

I was expecting to see some confederate flags in at least one truck.

Slowen

P.S. I am only kidding.


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Polaris 800 w/Power Steering in the bed


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Here is my ******* modified 2007 Chevy Silverado. 6in. suspension lift on 35X12.50X17's, camo inside & out & dont forget how us ******** roll.....................REBEL FLAG PLATE ON THE FRONT*


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

indiana ******* said:


> *Here is my ******* modified 2007 Chevy Silverado. 6in. suspension lift on 35X12.50X17's, camo inside & out & dont forget how us ******** roll.....................REBEL FLAG PLATE ON THE FRONT*


Is that a spitter in the cup holder? If so, you are the winner.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Hell yeah my spitters are like an American Express card i never leave home without it.:shade:*


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

Did someone say hunting rig ?
2008 moose hunting trip. 4 of us stayed in my 22' car hauler fitted with a wood stove, table & 4 chairs, 4 folding bunks, and propane cook top


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wild = BIG PIMPIN! Nice set up - any pics of the innards!?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

well my hunting truck isnt even mine i need my own. but until than i use my dads 98 ford 150.

my camera is confusing so im not going to be posting any pics.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

01 f250 4" lift, 35's, headers,X-pipe, dual flowmasters, Accel coils, cold air intake, power programer. She get's er done.


----------



## JerseyGTI337 (Apr 4, 2006)

Heres mine, nothing too crazy just a 3" lift with 32"s. Once these tires wear out im going to go for 33"s


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

Not a truck but ******* enough. And more capable than most I ran up against.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Probably not ******* enough, huh?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Wild = BIG PIMPIN! Nice set up - any pics of the innards!?


*Ditto....*
I wanna see the inside of the trailer...cool stuff. :darkbeer:


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

in order for it to be ******* truck it better have nerf bars and a bull bar or brush guard on the front,if it does not have any ******* options its not a truck,no options on the out side of truck to protect it,,,i consider those kinds of truck citified trucks,nothing i want to drive.,and all four tires better lock in when you shift it into four wheel drive.no limited slip crap here.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

justanotherbuck said:


> in order for it to be ******* truck it better have nerf bars and a bull bar or brush guard on the front,if it does not have any ******* options its not a truck,no options on the out side of truck to protect it,,,i consider those kinds of truck citified trucks,nothing i want to drive.



I have no bars.....no guards.......AND NO CARES! SMASH IT, SCRATCH IT, DENT IT...BURN IT!!!! It's a truck, not a woman!


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's Lonestar's rig, and the typical rubbing buck on the dash that i slightly modified.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> I have no bars.....no guards.......AND NO CARES! SMASH IT, SCRATCH IT, DENT IT...BURN IT!!!! It's a truck, not a woman!


Yep, I aint got no bars on my truck but, it will still get driven in 20+ inches of mud on a rainy day or sardined in between trees on a narrow backroad ....after all it's a "truck"


----------



## FLhntr (Dec 28, 2007)

only pics I could find of mine where loading up to go to Illinois last season. 05 chevy duramax crew cab on 35's and 18" wheels. A little *******


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

AR_deerslayer said:


> 00 chevy z71 9 inches of lift 38x15.50 20s matching rhinolined rocker panel . . fun ride!!


hell ya deerslayer thats what i like to see right there!! Cheers to you man :darkbeer: Very Jealous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

AR_deerslayer said:


> 00 chevy z71 9 inches of lift 38x15.50 20s matching rhinolined rocker panel . . fun ride!!


That is F-ing Sweet dude. Go Chevy!


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

how bout thisn?


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*'04 Chevy 2500*

Here's my '04 Chevy 3/4 ton. I want to put a lift on it, but just don't want to spend the monet right now.


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

******** Ride*

Just another 04 Avalanche. It is a 3/4 ton with 496 cubic inches under the hood. 4:11 gears in the diffs, a locker in the rear. 6" lift 35" BFG Mud T/A's and the only set of those wheels I've seen in my town. The little lady is my 11 year old hunting partner. I know the bow is Pink but atleast it is a Hoyt.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/TexasTruck.jpg

http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/ATT00046.jpg[/

http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck_car_lock.jpg

http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck23.jpg

http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/plumbing_1.jpg

http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/Vehicles/IMG_0253.JPG

http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/Vehicles/rearend.jpg


----------



## ohhiitznik (Sep 24, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> Here is a shot of the 09 Tacoma being prepared for a trip to the lease. Bring it on, Lets see those trucks! Heck the 4 wheeler is about as big as the truck!


You can't have a "*******" truck and have it be foreign. Ever seen a ******* asian guy? hahaha


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

LMFAO @ ******* car lock!!!


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is my ride.

06' F150 Screw....loaded.....7" of lift. 35" Mud Grapplers in the pictures on liquid metal 20's. Now its rocking 37" mud grapp's.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

str_8_shot said:


> Here's my beater...


Hey str_8_shot,

You've sold me a bow.... how about that boat? :lol:
Love them Xpress boats. :thumbs_up


Anyways here my yota from another thread.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

damn, i used to have a cj jeep that had a railroad tie for a front bumper, but got rid of it long ago...no pics.


----------



## millerw289 (Jan 31, 2008)

09hoytkatera said:


> Just another 04 Avalanche. It is a 3/4 ton with 496 cubic inches under the hood. 4:11 gears in the diffs, a locker in the rear. 6" lift 35" BFG Mud T/A's and the only set of those wheels I've seen in my town. The little lady is my 11 year old hunting partner. *I know the bow is Pink but atleast it is a Hoyt.*


Hell yeah!:beer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

09hoytkatera said:


> just another 04 avalanche. It is a 3/4 ton with 496 cubic inches under the hood. 4:11 gears in the diffs, a locker in the rear. 6" lift 35" bfg mud t/a's and the only set of those wheels i've seen in my town. The little lady is my 11 year old hunting partner. I know the bow is pink but atleast it is a hoyt.


booyah! Bad ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcsanders79-xt (Aug 28, 2007)

My Jeep.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

my 83 cj7. dana 44's front and rear, small block chevy 350, 4" lift on 35's.


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

My son Easton with crazy grouse in front of daddies truck!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Chihua33 said:


> My son Easton with crazy grouse in front of daddies truck!


Like the OCC cap!


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

hah funny thing is that was MY hat, until I shrunk it trying to wash it :thumbs_do so Easton inherited that one! he likes that it was daddies though!


----------



## Steeler Fan (Aug 10, 2006)

AR_deerslayer said:


> thread was . to show ur trucks....not to crybaby and debate. some of you people try to mess up everything. . get off the tit!!


Alright! I'll post mine. A little ******* with some refinement!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

09hoytkatera said:


> Just another 04 Avalanche. It is a 3/4 ton with 496 cubic inches under the hood. 4:11 gears in the diffs, a locker in the rear. 6" lift 35" BFG Mud T/A's and the only set of those wheels I've seen in my town. The little lady is my 11 year old hunting partner. I know the bow is Pink but atleast it is a Hoyt.


Nice Avy! is the 496 a different motor entirely from the 8.1L? Have you ever been on the CAFCNA web site (Avalanche fan club)?

Lift looks great. I need to park mine in the garage though and that lift would kill that.


----------



## CT... (Apr 12, 2007)

jcsanders79-xt said:


> My Jeep.



I gotta check the parking lot somebody stole my Jeep! mine looks just like it but i now only use my black steel wheels for wheeling


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

This is my dream ******* truck. Hope to have one someday!!


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess my bow hunting stickers qualify for ******* status? Now for my rant. I live in a area that gets its wealth directly or indirectly from the big 3 GM,FORD and CHRYSLER. The company I work with put up a addition at a elementary school in a rich upper class neighborhood. We were there when the trophy wives would drop off there children. Only one of them drove a big three. Now I know the husbands are Doctors,Lawyers,CE Os or other high paying positions But 90% of there income came from the big three. You would think they could give back by supporting the locals. If you don't agree with me that's fine just don't be a hypocrite and tell people to support the local archery Pro Shop.:darkbeer:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

nice rigs guys!!

the Jeeps still take the cake. best off road machine ever built


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

My Jeep


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I see mostly a bunch of mall crawlers with stickers in the windows.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

ohhiitznik said:


> I love how people always pitch the "It has parts made here, it employs people in my state" Well, yeah, that may be true, but the real corporation, the real thing behind it is over in Japan.


Yeah and the greedy b#$%rds who own Chevy drove the company in the ground, Dodge sold out to Germany 

Ford would be the only domestic company I'd consider

I love my Toyota and I don't have to justify that to nobody. I got 176,000 miles on it and it's still going strong.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> I see mostly a bunch of mall crawlers with stickers in the windows.


:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> I see mostly a bunch of mall crawlers with stickers in the windows.


That's funny :icon_1_lol: And my truck is probably one of those( mall crawlers) but its had its share of tree stands and animal carcasses in the back. Some of us just treat our trucks like our bows clean lubed up and with the latest gadgets. OK and maybe we replace them a little more often then necessary.:shade:


----------



## AR_deerslayer (Feb 25, 2009)

hjort jagare said:


> That's funny :icon_1_lol: And my truck is probably one of those( mall crawlers) but its had its share of tree stands and animal carcasses in the back. Some of us just treat our trucks like our bows clean lubed up and with the latest gadgets. OK and maybe we replace them a little more often then necessary.:shade:


 ha ha same here!! good reply!!


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's my truck. A 1995 F-150, 4.9L inline 6, glass packs, and a 5 speed on the floor. Sorry for the pic quality, I used my phone.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

09 ram sport 4x4


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*496*



TCR1 said:


> Nice Avy! is the 496 a different motor entirely from the 8.1L? Have you ever been on the CAFCNA web site (Avalanche fan club)?
> 
> Lift looks great. I need to park mine in the garage though and that lift would kill that.


All of the 04 Avalance 2500's came with the 8.1L. The 8.1L is 496 cubes. I guess I am old so I am not a Litre guy. Ya know what they say. "There's no substitute for cubic inches" My 87 Monte has a fully roller 468 with a little Blue bottle to feed it. Next time it will have more cubes so it will not need the juice.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> I see mostly a bunch of mall crawlers with stickers in the windows.


hmmm, maybe half a dozen of you have respectable ******* rigs- well done! y'all got my respect.

the rest are just disappointing. half of 'em look like IV league "mall-ies"


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

09hoytkatera said:


> Just another 04 Avalanche. It is a 3/4 ton with 496 cubic inches under the hood. 4:11 gears in the diffs, a locker in the rear. 6" lift 35" BFG Mud T/A's and the only set of those wheels I've seen in my town. The little lady is my 11 year old hunting partner. I know the bow is Pink but atleast it is a Hoyt.


That's a dang good looking Avalanche right there...I want one but man they are high, I cant find a good deal on one of them anywhere...Well for that matter I cant find a good deal on a 4x4 truck in the state of Iowa.


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

LPPLAYER59 said:


> Polaris 800 w/Power Steering in the bed


I like this one. Someday, I will have one.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

09hoytkatera said:


> All of the 04 Avalance 2500's came with the 8.1L. The 8.1L is 496 cubes. I guess I am old so I am not a Litre guy. Ya know what they say. "There's no substitute for cubic inches" My 87 Monte has a fully roller 468 with a little Blue bottle to feed it. Next time it will have more cubes so it will not need the juice.



Thanks for the reply. When I was shopping for my 04 Avy, I test drove a few of the 2500s and am pretty familiar with the entire line from 02 through about 07...just didn't know the conversion. I just couldn't justify the fuel consumption since I never towed anything and most of my time is spent commuting from home to work. Not many get to glass and spot every morning on their way to work and then again back home like Bob! Heck, he could drive a Geo Metro and it would get more "hunting" time than most anybody elses vehicles.



elk country rp said:


> hmmm, maybe half a dozen of you have respectable ******* rigs- well done! y'all got my respect.
> 
> the rest are just disappointing. half of 'em look like IV league "mall-ies"



So which trucks make your list of "respectable"? I figured since I spend a lot of time with my truck, making it run as well as possible, doing all my own work, upgrading it to be more trail/hunt ready, and don't mind getting it dirty in the least, that it would qualify. Always thought ******* was an attitude. If you love your rig, take good care of it, and don't mind sitting on the tail gate with a beverage and freinds, I think you are good to go.

Apparently I am wrong and apparently thin skinned today about having a potentially "dissappointing" truck.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

X-Shooter-GB said:


> Here's my truck. A 1995 F-150, 4.9L inline 6, *glass packs*, and a 5 speed on the floor. Sorry for the pic quality, I used my phone.


I think glass packs should automatically qualify for ******* rig status regardless of year, make, or cosmetic perfection. :shade:


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

PAstringking said:


> nice rigs guys!!
> 
> the Jeeps still take the cake. best off road machine ever built


AMEN Brother!!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> So, what exactly is a ******* truck since apparently most of ours don't qualify?


 If it was just "hunting trucks", well then even a Suburu Brat would qualify. The ******* tag carries some responsibilities however. For instance...chrome or polished aluminum wheels (unless severely mistreated) are disqualifiers as are factory installed alarms and leather seats. Clear coat is a strike against and primer spots add points. Extra long rear shackles are encouraged to give the truck a raked look. A dog in the back and a girl with daisy duke cutoffs and a tank top sitting in the middle qualify as a ******* truck. The muddier, the more *******. Big black rally stripes and stacks, loud noise and smoke, using it for something other than its original intention. 

Yours is a nice car :thumbs_up kinda like my newest, but they still have alot of modification to become redneckified. 

Bobmuleys opinion only and should not be duplicated, rebroadcasted, or redistributed without expressed written permission from his wife.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> I think glass packs should automatically qualify for ******* rig status regardless of year, make, or cosmetic perfection. :shade:


Yes sir.:shade:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> If it was just "hunting trucks", well then even a Suburu Brat would qualify. The ******* tag carries some responsibilities however. For instance...chrome or polished aluminum wheels (unless severely mistreated) are disqualifiers as are factory installed alarms and leather seats. Clear coat is a strike against and primer spots add points. Extra long rear shackles are encouraged to give the truck a raked look. A dog in the back and a girl with daisy duke cutoffs and a tank top sitting in the middle qualify as a ******* truck. The muddier, the more *******. Big black rally stripes and stacks, loud noise and smoke, using it for something other than its original intention.
> 
> Yours is a nice car :thumbs_up kinda like my newest, but they still have alot of modification to become redneckified.
> 
> Bobmuleys opinion only and should not be duplicated, rebroadcasted, or redistributed without expressed written permission from his wife.


My clear coat is a little thin on a very small portion of my hood iIm getting closer then. 

Putting the flatbed on your diesel made it in instant rdneck truck...especially with all the bungees on it.

I think the tall and skinny tires on your newest rig should qualify it:shade:

I'm still of the opinion that if you wouldn't mind ripping through a big mud hole with your wife/girlfreind in the rig with you, that it should qualify...its more about attitude.

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I guess mine is out then!

not afraid to get er' dirty, and hauls the kills.

Hell I even have crazy grouse that hangs out in the bed with me


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

davejohnson2 said:


> awww mannnn, a toyota?!:thumbs_do:shade:


Ditto!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

There...all done, all the hijacking non-thread specific posts are history!!! Carry on!! '94


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

tcr1 said:


> my clear coat is a little thin on a very small portion of my hood:d iim getting closer then. two words....dupli....color
> 
> putting the flatbed on your diesel made it in instant rdneck truck...especially with all the bungees on it.just a work truck...now if i built a plywood topper for the flatbed....definitely a ******* rig.
> 
> ...


:d.

One's a Stroker and ones a Toyota. Anyone who don't like it can kiss my grits.


----------



## Steeler Fan (Aug 10, 2006)

Bobmuley said:


> I see mostly a bunch of mall crawlers with stickers in the windows.


Absolutely...er sort of! I drive 40k a year and tow my boat and atv all over the state for fishing and hunting. The truck sees enough dirt to get me where I need to go. The Kawasaki Brute Force gets me and my gear the rest of the way! No need for me to drive a beater thats gets 8mpg for a hunting rig.


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

Lots of wanna-be's
A real ******* truck will show wear,.. pushed in skid plates, torn bumpers,. dented doors, cracked glass,.. missing hubcaps,. no Hilft jacks ; no shovels and chains in the bed, chipped paint on rollbars pushbarsa nad headache racks

Amatures


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mall crawler*



Bobmuley said:


> I see mostly a bunch of mall crawlers with stickers in the windows.


Well I guess if my Avalanche is a mall crawler then it must feel abused. I hate the mall so I take it hunting and 4 wheeling instead.


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's my lil' buggy....:darkbeer:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Steeler Fan said:


> Absolutely...er sort of! I drive 40k a year and tow my boat and atv all over the state for fishing and hunting. The truck sees enough dirt to get me where I need to go. The Kawasaki Brute Force gets me and my gear the rest of the way! No need for me to drive a beater thats gets 8mpg for a hunting rig.


Yepper, my "mall crawler" pulls my hunting trailer 50-60k miles a year. It gets dirty all the time. It is scratched up, but still cleans up OK.

Just got back from a Quebec bear hunt......the last 75 miles was all dirt and stone and ruts that would have destroyed most "*******" trucks on the way in. It did pretty much tear my enclosed trailer apart. Gotta put some serious repair time in that puppy, but the mall crawler is still ticking like a swiss watch.:darkbeer:


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*Gonna have to post more pics*



salthunter said:


> Lots of wanna-be's
> A real ******* truck will show wear,.. pushed in skid plates, torn bumpers,. dented doors, cracked glass,.. missing hubcaps,. no Hilft jacks ; no shovels and chains in the bed, chipped paint on rollbars pushbarsa nad headache racks
> 
> Amatures


Well I guess I'll have to post more pics of my other truck. It is a 95 F-350 (no dually) with a 460 and a 5 speed 35" BFG M/T's. It is beat but still gets the job done. I posted pics of the Avalanche because I am a Chevy guy


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

that second avalanche is my fav. im suprised that i havent seen and turbo diesels with stacks yet???


----------



## Valhalla 1 (Feb 28, 2008)

No picture of my plain old '04 Blazer...the only thing ******* about her is the homemade wooden roof rack (my wife _loves_ that), but maybe I qualify; when I first bought it my son asked where I was going to haul a deer if I got one (no hitch yet for the hitch haul) and I told him in the back. He looks at me and says, "You won't let me eat ICE CREAM in it, but you'll put a dead deer in it?!?"


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

09hoytkatera said:


> Well I guess I'll have to post more pics of my other truck.* It is a 95 F-350 (no dually) with a 460 and a 5 speed 35" BFG M/T's.* It is beat but still gets the job done. I posted pics of the Avalanche because I am a Chevy guy


That should be good for about 7mpg all day long.


----------



## Steeler Fan (Aug 10, 2006)

salthunter said:


> Lots of wanna-be's
> 
> 
> Amatures



Here's a hint; If you're going to criticize someone, at least learn to spell correctly.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ok, let me clarify*



Bobmuley said:


> If it was just "hunting trucks", well then even a Suburu Brat would qualify. The ******* tag carries some responsibilities however. For instance...chrome or polished aluminum wheels (unless severely mistreated) are disqualifiers as are factory installed alarms and leather seats. Clear coat is a strike against and primer spots add points. Extra long rear shackles are encouraged to give the truck a raked look. A dog in the back and a girl with daisy duke cutoffs and a tank top sitting in the middle qualify as a ******* truck. The muddier, the more *******. Big black rally stripes and stacks, loud noise and smoke, using it for something other than its original intention.
> 
> Yours is a nice car :thumbs_up kinda like my newest, but they still have alot of modification to become redneckified.
> 
> Bobmuleys opinion only and should not be duplicated, rebroadcasted, or redistributed without expressed written permission from his wife.


Hey, I should have broken it down into two categories and passed out awards for best modern ******* and best classical *******. Ahhhhhhhh, you got to love them all! When it comes time to gettin muddy, I unload that 750 Brute Force you see in the back of that Toyota. She took 1St and 2nd place at the local fair mud bog last night. How's that for *******???


----------



## Aaro (May 3, 2006)

Yall step back for a real hunting buggy!


----------



## CT... (Apr 12, 2007)

heres my rig its not a truck but maybe it will qualify its got some cheap azz camo seat covers, CB (call sign = cameltoe) spitter in the cup holder, and hasn't been washed in two years. it goes everywhere and its tough as nails it has been rolled, flipped 3 1/4 turns and this is how she looked when i got her back upright, then kept going:darkbeer:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

How does the old saying goy...Something like "you can say anything you want about me, but not my dog or truck"

Surely butchered, but seems to ring true 

Bob, when you say "bound for overland trekking", is it in the shop already, or are you just getting ready to do some things?

Great base to work from IMO.



09hoytkatera said:


> Just another 04 Avalanche. It is a 3/4 ton with 496 cubic inches under the hood. 4:11 gears in the diffs, a locker in the rear. 6" lift 35" BFG Mud T/A's and the only set of those wheels I've seen in my town. The little lady is my 11 year old hunting partner. I know the bow is Pink but atleast it is a Hoyt.


Also, noticed that your cladding on the sail panels looked a bit faded...might be the light. I got a product called Refinish Restorer and it worked great. Pretty long lasting as well. Then again, the factory offered gatorback to Avy owners who had faded cladding, but I heard a lot of the dealers didn't take the time to prep them right and people were having trouble with it. So if you wanted to renew the look of your cladding (or if it is even needed), might look into those products.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Here's our ******* classic front runner*



butchtango said:


> I'll play...85 GMC 6 inch suspension lift, 383 stroker motor, Dana 60 front 1 ton with 4.56 gears and lockers, 14 bolt 1 ton rear 4.56 gears and lockers, 35x14.5.15 TSL boggers with 15 inch steel wheel. Th350 tranny and NP208 T-case. Built this truck myself


This is the truck I've deemed the ******* classic front runner. You've got classic old Chevy body with all the real good stuff. Add in some mud and primer, she's sure hard to beat. Come on classic guys, post up one with some 44's and 12" lift!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*One of the modern ******* front runners*



AR_deerslayer said:


> 00 chevy z71 9 inches of lift 38x15.50 20s matching rhinolined rocker panel . . fun ride!!


Nice truck! What's under the hood of that baby?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Another front runner for the modern ******* truck!*



Lonestar63 said:


> Here's Lonestar's rig, and the typical rubbing buck on the dash that i slightly modified.


I really like the bobbin buck with arrow through the boiler room, sweet rims too!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Another modern day ******* contender for the title*



09hoytkatera said:


> Just another 04 Avalanche. It is a 3/4 ton with 496 cubic inches under the hood. 4:11 gears in the diffs, a locker in the rear. 6" lift 35" BFG Mud T/A's and the only set of those wheels I've seen in my town. The little lady is my 11 year old hunting partner. I know the bow is Pink but atleast it is a Hoyt.



Thats a nice list of options and I really like the power plant.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Valhalla 1 said:


> No picture of my plain old '04 Blazer...the only thing ******* about her is the homemade wooden roof rack (my wife _loves_ that), but maybe I qualify; when I first bought it my son asked where I was going to haul a deer if I got one (no hitch yet for the hitch haul) and* I told him in the back. He looks at me and says, "You won't let me eat ICE CREAM in it, but you'll put a dead deer in it*?!?"


With no pictures of the Blazer we cannot confirm its redneckedness.

But you sir, are ******* through and through.:smile:


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

dont mind the gun....


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Modern day ******* contender*



LPPLAYER59 said:


> Polaris 800 w/Power Steering in the bed


381 horse power---4.30 gear ratio----6 speed auto---Toyota quality---Whats not to love?


----------



## CT... (Apr 12, 2007)

only have a partial pic of the truck its a 96 F-350 7.3 turbo diesel with only 70,000 miles, banks kit, 35s and nudie girl air fresheners


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

here is some pics of the new decals on my truck ,i change out decals every three months


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

old stickers


----------



## DevinCamPA (Jan 26, 2004)

04 f150
leveling kit
20inch wheels on 33inch tires
edge programer
bull bar
sound system
etc


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

salthunter said:


> Lots of wanna-be's
> A real ******* truck will show wear,.. pushed in skid plates, torn bumpers,. dented doors, cracked glass,.. missing hubcaps,. no Hilft jacks ; no shovels and chains in the bed, chipped paint on rollbars pushbarsa nad headache racks


Well post up some pictures of it..... 

I built the front bumper myself and welded the sob on there so no you're not going to see a 'torn bumper' on mine... hell even the skid plate is welded on. 

 

Look closely at the front grill... I wanted the winch as high and close to the front as possible to allow for more ground clearance on the bumper.... well it wouldn't fit so I took a die grinder and cut out part of the front grill to make it fit.... ' you might be a ******* ' :lol:

I don't drag my deer out of the woods.... I go get 'em. 

Rear bumper is next when I get the time.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Steeler Fan said:


> Here's a hint; If you're going to criticize someone, at least learn to spell correctly.


Now that's just damn funny!!!! 


*Hey Bob,* i know you think my rig is sissified, but it is also my mobile office, so i clean it up now and then.


Does the pic below improve my status a bit??

Not that i give a s***. 

She will pull some equipment down the road. 

It has some mods under the hood, and it NEVER, and i repeat NEVER goes to the damn Mall. 
*
Beautiful rigs guys. :thumbs_up
I think jealously rears it's ugly head with some of these whiners.*


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Nuwwave said:


> http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/plumbing_1.jpg
> 
> Now that's a work truck!+1


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

*hmmm, maybe the definition of "*******" has changed since i last looked*

bob, were we seperated at birth or something? 

i fully agree with everything Bobmuley has said today! 

i just don't see how anyone can call their rig "*******" without homemade parts on it 
7thSeal- my apologies- i didn't realize the bumper was homemade- it looks too good.
lonestar, i like the dash, but the rig is too clean. 
j.a.b.- duck or bleed is great! but a real ******* would have just painted it on the hood...
butch- that's more like what i'm talkin about- but i gotta penalize ya for not having any bondo showing

y'all don't have any reason to assume that ima legitimate judge of anything, but i can't consider anything as nice as most of these rigs as "*******",
Rob


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Dean Bower said:


> Here is a shot of the 09 Tacoma being prepared for a trip to the lease. Bring it on, Lets see those trucks! Heck the 4 wheeler is about as big as the truck!


Gotta love that 5foot bed on the Taco!
That's why I got rid of mine for the Tundra.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Like the OCC cap!


Is that a grouse walking with him?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Aaro said:


> Yall step back for a real hunting buggy!


Dang I wish I had never gotten rid of my Sammy!
But still driving the 96 SideKick


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

I can't believe that I'm only the second one to post a 7.3!!

This is my 93 F250, the headache rack and toolbox qualify it as *******! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=582473&d=1243913138

In fact, I've only seen a couple of diesels go by! :mg: :thumbs_do


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Y'all are too rich to be *******! 

Here's a partial pic of my ride.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

UntouchableNess said:


> Y'all are too rich to be *******!
> 
> Here's a partial pic of my ride.


We don't even need to see the front of it.... there's our winner so far.  :darkbeer:


----------



## Skaggs (Mar 6, 2008)

*Red neck trucks*

Heres my truck and the bowfishing boat painted to match...


----------



## Skaggs (Mar 6, 2008)

*Red neck trucks*

Sorry boat didnt go thru


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

UntouchableNess said:


> Y'all are too rich to be *******!
> 
> Here's a partial pic of my ride.


OK, the contest is over. :shade:


----------



## JSWRLD (Aug 30, 2006)

real hunters drive flatbeds...

the black & grey one was my first one. Hated to get rid of it but needed to make room for the brown one.


----------



## gallberry joe (Feb 23, 2009)

A detail pic:










97 F150 custom painted by Illowa Prodrive, Clinton Iowa


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

UntouchableNess said:


> Y'all are too rich to be *******!
> 
> Here's a partial pic of my ride.


ya got my vote too!


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes that is a grouse walking with him! Thing is wild but has become my hunting partner LOL he sat turkey hunting with me this spring


----------



## acdraindrps (Aug 26, 2008)

Still workin on it. I could get better pics but thats all I have at the moment. It has been sitting in a field for 4 years and the majority of the cab is rotted out, including both rockers, most of the floor on the driver side, and every body panel. 

But hey - the bed can hold deer. And isn't that all that matters? 

Oh yea it runs and stops, and has heat too. Well, it doest stop yet, but like I said - I'm workin on it.


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> If it was just "hunting trucks", well then even a Suburu Brat would qualify. The ******* tag carries some responsibilities however. For instance...chrome or polished aluminum wheels (unless severely mistreated) are disqualifiers as are factory installed alarms and leather seats. Clear coat is a strike against and primer spots add points. Extra long rear shackles are encouraged to give the truck a raked look. A dog in the back and a girl with daisy duke cutoffs and a tank top sitting in the middle qualify as a ******* truck. The muddier, the more *******. Big black rally stripes and stacks, loud noise and smoke, using it for something other than its original intention.
> 
> Yours is a nice car :thumbs_up kinda like my newest, but they still have alot of modification to become redneckified.
> 
> Bobmuleys opinion only and should not be duplicated, rebroadcasted, or redistributed without expressed written permission from his wife.


 I'm with Bob on this deal. In fact I think owning a computer would be enough to disqualify us from being true *******. Nice rigs none the less! Don't forget, the daisy duke character needs to have a chew in!


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Skaggs said:


> Heres my truck and the bowfishing boat painted to match...


OK this is what I like sweet ride.:thumbs_up Good looking truck can go anywhere haul 2 guys tree-stands and the gear have room to bring the deer back all while looking bad azz. The matching carp boat gets you extra ******* points.:thumb: KEEP THE PICTURES COMING this thread is cool.:darkbeer:


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

UntouchableNess said:


> Y'all are too rich to be *******!
> 
> Here's a partial pic of my ride.


Must not be talking about me. My hunting rig is cheap and the axles and most the interior came from the junk yard. The motor is an old AMC motor so even remanufactured there only 1000 and the trans was found in an old broken down J-truck. The most expensive thing on my rig was the tires or the custom build bumper/ Exoskeleton and even most of that was made from an old windmill. 

Im a proud ******* and have yet to own a vehicle that didnt have either duct tape or bailing wire holding something on.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont have a pic handy but my Jeep Wrangler should have a tad bit of ******* qualification for 2 reasons...
1= It's got cow poop all over it right now, drove through the cow pasture to go check a trail cam and it got bombed...Plus I had the half windows out so I got plenty inside...Had to flick some dried up cow poo out of my little girls car seat the other day before I could put her in there, lol.
2= I just realized last night that my tags have been expired for 2 months now...They never sent me a reminder card and I never look at the license plate...Just happened to be getting something out of the back last night and noticed it. Guess I need to get that taken care of, I dont really need another ticket.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Lonestar63 said:


> Does the pic below improve my status a bit??
> 
> Not that i give a s***.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

UntouchableNess said:


> Y'all are too rich to be *******!
> 
> Here's a partial pic of my ride.


Classic styling, full length two-piece running boards, wagon wheels, clearance lights (I'm guessing at least two of them don't work), and unattended cancer, saddleman seat cover on the bench...does your hood have the crease on each side by the hinge mounts? 

If it does, Game Over.


----------



## CT... (Apr 12, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> Classic styling, full length two-piece running boards, wagon wheels, clearance lights (I'm guessing at least two of them don't work), and unattended cancer, saddleman seat cover on the bench...does your hood have the crease on each side by the hinge mounts?
> 
> If it does, Game Over.



wait a minute people i agree fully that this is a true classic ******* rig as are a few others here but this thread states MODERN day rigs so one of the newer rigs needs to be the winner, but keep posting the classics i love them.


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

May be too purty for some of you but here is my ride.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> Classic styling, full length two-piece running boards, wagon wheels, clearance lights (I'm guessing at least two of them don't work), and unattended cancer, saddleman seat cover on the bench...does your hood have the crease on each side by the hinge mounts?
> 
> If it does, Game Over.


I think all the clearance lights work, but the brake lights don't (again).

The windshield wipers come on if you hit a hard bump.

The passenger side door doesn't open from the outside.

I have to unhook the battery so that it doesn't drain while it is parked.

I crimped a rear brake line last month when it blew, hope to get it to the shop soon.

The radio doesn't work but the power comes on to the 200W equalizer/booster that is bolted to the floor.

The running board on the driver side bent to the ground when I climbed in a month ago, cancer ate away where it was bolted on. I tied it up with some nylon rope.

Tossing wood into the bed, a chunk took a bad hop and broke out a portion of the rear window. I cut a piece of wood paneling to fit.

The mice have made nests in the heater ducts so the windshield won't defrost in the winter.

The motor runs great and four wheel drive works, pretty much a farm truck now.



I might need a new(er) truck soon.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

*nearly perfect*



UntouchableNess said:


> I think all the clearance lights work, but the brake lights don't (again).
> 
> The windshield wipers come on if you hit a hard bump.
> 
> ...


You should give ******* lessons!


----------



## Silver_CO (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's mine. It's been called ******* by some of my more metro friends, but I don't think it really qualifies compared to some I have seen. It takes me camping, fishing, hunting, and just about anywhere else I need to go, and it's a fun hobby to work on.

'99 Ram 1500 4x4, 6" lift, lots of other mods.


----------



## CT... (Apr 12, 2007)

UntouchableNess said:


> I think all the clearance lights work, but the brake lights don't (again).
> 
> The windshield wipers come on if you hit a hard bump.
> 
> ...


I retract my previous statement this truck is perfect, almost broken in.:77:


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

*******? modern? but it is my rig and ive rebuilt it twice in 22years and it
has 1463000 km on it 87 f 250 6.9 oil burner:shade:


----------



## cdmorten (Nov 23, 2006)

Here's mine. '99 F250 V10. Runs perfectly but has a few scratches. Perfect for hunting.


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

Those are some sweet trucks:darkbeer:


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

It's a small thing...


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

JezterVA said:


> AMEN Brother!!


Amen number 2. I love my jeep.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I cannot figure out how to get pics posted here, but the post asked for ******* trucks and mine would be a 1947 Ford pickem up truck (in the family from the git go); 1943 MB jeep, 1951 M38 jeep, and a 1992 ford ranger with over a quarter million miles and 8 deer and one cow to its own credit.

Most of the trucks here are really too purty to be a ******* truck.


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

weldorman said:


> *******? modern? but it is my rig and ive rebuilt it twice in 22years and it
> has 1463000 km on it 87 f 250 6.9 oil burner:shade:


Most ******** know a JT, a PK, and probably an RJ but if you know what a km is you are disqualified!


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

:darkbeer:


TXJIMWA said:


> Most ******** know a JT, a PK, and probably an RJ but if you know what a km is you are disqualified!
> 
> 
> :darkbeer: wouldent be the first time:shade:
> ...


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

weldorman said:


> :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> TXJIMWA said:
> ...


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

TXJIMWA said:


> weldorman said:
> 
> 
> > :darkbeer:
> ...


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

mathewshootr said:


> 01 f250 4" lift, 35's, headers,X-pipe, dual flowmasters, Accel coils, cold air intake, power programer. She get's er done.


#1


Lonestar63 said:


> Here's Lonestar's rig, and the typical rubbing buck on the dash that i slightly modified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN GOTTA LOVE THOSE SUPER DUTIES:shade:


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

Silver_CO said:


> Here's mine. It's been called ******* by some of my more metro friends, but I don't think it really qualifies compared to some I have seen. It takes me camping, fishing, hunting, and just about anywhere else I need to go, and it's a fun hobby to work on.
> 
> '99 Ram 1500 4x4, 6" lift, lots of other mods.


I used to have a truck just like this. I wished I still had her, smoothest shifting five speed I've ever owned, I liked everything about that truck. A little unsolicited advice, DON'T UPGRADE!


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

weldorman said:


> TXJIMWA said:
> 
> 
> > thanks LOL they jammed metric down our throats 25 years ago
> ...


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

TXJIMWA said:


> weldorman said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we had to learn it in elementary school because the big conversion was coming and then by middle school it just kind of fizzled except in the science lab. It just never "took" here in the US. I guess all the ******** missing a finger were at a disadvantage when having to learn to count everything in 10's
> ...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Zen Archery said:


> It's a small thing...


Yeah BUDDY!:darkbeer:


----------



## 4arms (Aug 13, 2008)

does my truck count? Its the muddy clean one in front. Oh and by the way, this was in the back yard, not the back 40..


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I HAD to stop to take a picture of this one last fall.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Here is mine. The pic does not do it justice. When I say ugly I mean ugly. I ran into a tree hard enough to nock it over last fall and you can't tell where I hit it. But it does have a modestly built 429 that I put in after taking out the crappy 400 that ford put in it. It is how we would say farmered. I call it hair lip, you can kinda see why in the pick


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*#We have a winner!*



Bobmuley said:


> I HAD to stop to take a picture of this one last fall.



This is the AT unofficial classic ******* motor home without a doubt!


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Another Toyota


----------



## coloradoice (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's my '04 F350. 132,000 miles but still runs pretty good. Edge Juice w/ Attitude, AFE intake and 6" exhaust. Have since added a Bear Cat Pro CB with dual 4' Firesticks behind the cab and Recon clearance lights. After hunting season I'll be adding new 18" camo wheels and Toyo Open Country MT's on a 6" lift. Nest year will be a new HD tranny from the boys at ATS Diesel down the street.


----------



## lesnic56 (Sep 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lesnic56 (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

i drive a beutiful looking Ford F150 that has never gotten stuck in the woods. My buddies drive a Durango in which the heat doesnt work and my other buddy a Tundra. not too manly in my opinion


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

Zen Archery said:


> It's a small thing...


i likes it ALOT!!!


----------



## kurtty52 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chris/OH said:


> 1998 F-150 125,000 miles
> 
> KC lights make it pretty *******



no its the visor that gives this truck its ******* status!!!

sorry dude


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Still trying to get her ready for deer season...lol....


----------



## cat-fish (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok i'll play


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

4arms said:


> Oh and by the way, this was in the back yard, not the back 40..



Someone had some deep ruts to fill in.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> I HAD to stop to take a picture of this one last fall.



Where did you find it...............after it was stolen I never expected to see it again. I figured someone had stripped it and parted it out by now


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

*It's been hurt a couple of times*

2004 F150 Lariet, leather, dual exhaust, polished stainless bug gaurd, 6 disk mps player, pretty loaded but the interior needs a good cleaning. This was two months ago. Also was upside down in a ditch about 3 years ago at the price of $17,000+ in repairs.


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

ill put a deer on the bedrug if i have to!!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's my 98 Rover


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

my buddy helping me load fire wood oops.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

nyarcher said:


> my buddy helping me load fire wood oops.


That will work really good now if you want to haul a boat.


----------



## CT... (Apr 12, 2007)

nyarcher said:


> my buddy helping me load fire wood oops.


i think that piece is too big:mg: good think you had that rack on there


----------



## vt_hunter (Feb 12, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> I HAD to stop to take a picture of this one last fall.


Nice mobilehome...


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Here's mine: '93 Toyota Pickup 4x4 V6, 4" lift w/33's

I've nicknamed her Monster Truck.










David


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

I miss this one. 














Right now I drive a 2004 Chebby 1500 2WD extended cab. ukey:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Very nice!*



deadquiet said:


> Here's my 98 Rover


That's some nice articulation there on that Range Rover.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

old Graybeard said:


> Where did you find it...............after it was stolen I never expected to see it again. I figured someone had stripped it and parted it out by now


Check with the Norwood Colorado Police Department. 




nyarcher said:


> my buddy helping me load fire wood oops.


 How big is your fireplace?


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

heres mine with the boat on the back


----------



## cbhorns (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll post too


----------



## BCL (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's mine, 05 Tundra and 68 Airstream


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Awesome camper! My brother just bought one that I found for him on Craigslist


----------



## Steeler Fan (Aug 10, 2006)

To qualify for ******* status, don't forget, one must have audio gear inside that says "Kraco" or "Craig" on it! Does not need to be working however........

Someone mentioned a 200 watt equalizer/booster in the dash...that qualifies, brand not important!


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Lonestar63 said:


> Now that's just damn funny!!!!
> 
> 
> *Hey Bob,* i know you think my rig is sissified, but it is also my mobile office, so i clean it up now and then.
> ...


Are you using the backhoe for a hunting rig?


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Zen Archery said:


> It's a small thing...


Oh Hell Yeah! I was waiting for a burban to pop up! Very nice Zen! Double's as a hotel no-tell for the 10's at 2, if yer ******* enuff to know what I mean!


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Massachusetts people are not normally categorized as ********, but trust me, we're here! 

Here's my baby... Added an Arrow Antenna since picture was taken...


----------



## The_Nuge (Jul 31, 2007)

*Z71 gravel road!!*

my truck cant do much more than a gravel road without plastic air dams flying all over but man shes a smooth ride.. and the bed liner is blood stained all the same.


----------



## arcountryboy (Feb 2, 2009)

It aint modern, but is gets the job done. She's currently sittin on 35" tsl's on 15" black wagon wheels. 350/350 bored .30 over, few little goodies under the hood. The bent bumper and matching dent in the grill is from a doe last year. Last pic is a 07 suzuki vinson 500, 2 inch lift on 27's. Just returned from mud nats in Texas if your wonderin aboutt he box and mardi grs beads! Curently sittin on 28" swamp witches.


----------



## skidmore30 (Oct 20, 2006)

*So of these are to nice to take offroad!*

Here is my do anything, go anywhere rig.:smile:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*The classic ******* winner is?*



butchtango said:


> I'll play...85 GMC 6 inch suspension lift, 383 stroker motor, Dana 60 front 1 ton with 4.56 gears and lockers, 14 bolt 1 ton rear 4.56 gears and lockers, 35x14.5.15 TSL boggers with 15 inch steel wheel. Th350 tranny and NP208 T-case. Built this truck myself



I've got to give the classic AT ******* truck winner to this old Chevy even though I wanted to give it to the Classic ******* homemade camper truck but that would be an entirely different category.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Best modern day ******* truck?*



Lonestar63 said:


> Here's Lonestar's rig, and the typical rubbing buck on the dash that i slightly modified.


I had to pick this Ford. I think the bobbin buck complete with arrow penetration sealed the deal. Wait until you pull that buck off your dash and it leaves a nasty black spot.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ttt*

Does anyone want to post some new pictures?


----------



## 74treed (Dec 31, 2009)

06 Ram, 5.9 Cummins
2" leveling kit
35x12.5x17 Pro Comps
Southbend OFE Clutch
4" Straight Pipe
AFE Stage 2 Cold Air Intake
Super Chips Programmer


----------



## J-Meaux (Apr 11, 2010)

Black 08 6.7 QC auto 4x4 sport, AFE stage2, PDI 5" TBE 6" tip, Edge Jucie/att./hot, mp-8, egr delete, 4.5 fabtech, dual bilstiens, thuren trackbar, fox stabilizer, 35"toyo mt's, 20" black rockstars, tint, bed cover, srt hood


----------



## STEW PIDDASS (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats a nice dodge


----------



## Jeremy2792 (Jun 22, 2010)

2004 F-250 Crew Cab. 8" Lift, 37" Toyo's, 20" Diamo rims, 4" magnaflow exhaust turbo back. Superchip.





























This is my other ******* truck. I'll putta deer on her if I gotta.


----------



## J-Meaux (Apr 11, 2010)

STEW PIDDASS said:


> Thats a nice dodge


not sure if you're talking about mine but if so, thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Finally some diesels...no good pics of my D-Max. Sittin' in the drive way hooked up to the 5er.:darkbeer:


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll ***** mine out! No field photos...truck will be much dirtier come October!


----------



## prc (Dec 23, 2009)

gets me there


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Here is my little toy....


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

toddboy23 said:


> I'll ***** mine out! No field photos...truck will be much dirtier come October!


Stripped clean and blacked out...I likey alot!:teeth:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

You can tell from the window sticker its not my truck,But thought I sure it anyways.I guess this would be the opposite of a ******* truck


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> You can tell from the window sticker its not my truck,But thought I sure it anyways.I guess this would be the opposite of a ******* truck


I truly appreciate the irony in this picture..... :shade:


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

I need a truck bad...my wife won't let me put a deer in her explorer again lol

My car sucks for hunting


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## nagant (Feb 17, 2009)

Wait a minute! Your trucks are all way to nice to be called *******.


----------



## STEW PIDDASS (Jul 1, 2010)

J-Meaux said:


> not sure if you're talking about mine but if so, thanks:darkbeer:


i was. rockstar rims are so sick


----------



## N2T (Jan 27, 2007)

This is my new truck, my 79 k5 blazer finaly died. It's not quite *******, but it gets the job done and we all like showing off our toys.


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Here's mine


Badass....Glad you went with the monsters. Rockstars couldn't be more played out. IMO.


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

Buckem said:


> Stripped clean and blacked out...I likey alot!:teeth:


Thanks!


----------



## troyherm (Sep 2, 2009)

20'' wheels, perellie tires, wood grain dash and steering wheel, touch screen navagation, supercharged v8, Is that ******* enough for you.


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

heer is my new truck, man its fun!


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

View attachment jhf.bmp


View attachment ljhg.bmp


there isnt anywhere i cant hunt. ive even climbed a few trees in this bad boy.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Does rhis count as ******* lol just kidding just one of my other hobbies


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

i wish i had pics of my old ******* truck, 95 red chevy s10, black topper with no back window and 2x4s painted black for roof racks to hold my kayak


----------



## Sasquatch727 (Sep 14, 2009)

N there she was......


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

butchtango said:


> I'll play...85 GMC 6 inch suspension lift, 383 stroker motor, Dana 60 front 1 ton with 4.56 gears and lockers, 14 bolt 1 ton rear 4.56 gears and lockers, 35x14.5.15 TSL boggers with 15 inch steel wheel. Th350 tranny and NP208 T-case. Built this truck myself


Man, I hope I can find a pic of my old truck. It was a 77, 3/4 ton with similar drivetrain to this one, 5 speed with granny gear, 33" swampers, custom dual stainless exhaust, a brush guard, dog box bolted to the bedrails, CB with PA and roof antenna, bent tailgate (some idiot drove a pallet jack with 75 cases of beer into the bed), all in light blue. It was a hunting machine. I sold it because I moved out further from town and couldn't afford to put gas in it on my long drive to work. If I can find a pic I will post.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Here she is. Love her.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

mmm, sexy!


----------



## centifanto (Mar 3, 2010)

heres my 94 dodge 4x4


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

There ain't no such thing as a "modern day ******* truck", a ******* truck must be old, muddy or at the least fly a rebel flag and a beer can or two in the back, any thing else is a wannabe perpetrator like those rhinestone cowboys. Any self respecting ******* would be proud to take his old lady to wal-mart in one of these here trucks IMO!


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

07 Chevy Z-71 LTZ, 6 inch procomp lift, mickey thompson 35's.
One clean, and one all dirty hauling home the good stuff!


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

bigram said:


> heres mine


Yur in the ball park bigram! :thumbs_up


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

2000 Landcruiser, 135k miles, original owner. 

I added an auxiliary 45 gallon gas tank, so plus the main 25 gallon tank, I can go over 1,000 miles before needing to stop. Comes in handy in remote locations.


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

kynknwl said:


> 07 Chevy Z-71 LTZ, 6 inch procomp lift, mickey thompson 35's.
> One clean, and one all dirty hauling home the good stuff!


is that a hd? nice truck!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> Here is a shot of the 09 Tacoma being prepared for a trip to the lease. Bring it on, Lets see those trucks! Heck the 4 wheeler is about as big as the truck!


Dude, the first rule of Taco ownership is to never brag about a Taco or a Toyota on any ******* populated board or group...


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Here ya go 91 chevy silverado 1 ton,4x4,BB454,it'll go anywhere i need to go.....:darkbeer:


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

my new (old) toy


----------



## marke (Nov 30, 2009)

*my truck*

well here's my dodge do anything truck, it was a little dirty so we decided to give it a bath and rinse out the floor boards


----------



## ELITEGT500KILLA (Dec 8, 2009)

this ******* wishes he didnt act like a *******. graphic


LiveLeak.com_-_Pickup_truck_full_of_people_rolls_over.wmv


----------



## ELITEGT500KILLA (Dec 8, 2009)

THIS IS THE LINK

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c19_1274099820


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

marke said:


> well here's my dodge do anything truck, it was a little dirty so we decided to give it a bath and rinse out the floor boards


And we have a winner!!


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

When I first got the new truck, since I have blacked out the ford emblems, and I have a set of black 17" wheels sitting in the garage and a black bull bar waiting to be installed. Will probably get 32" A/T's and a tonneau cover soon.

This is the car I just sold... 03 focus SVT 2.0 liter 6 speed with a custom turbo kit with a gt28rs turbo/ 12 PSI/ Torsen limited slip... was a pretty fun car that could get over 30 mpg when I stayed out of boost. weighed friggin 2800 pounds and put out ~340 horse when I ran the turbo on the high PSI.


----------



## mozy (Sep 21, 2006)

Here's the most recent pic of mine. Had it 8 1/2 years and put about 117,000 on her so far. Plan to keep it a couple more years until Ford decides to either put a diesel or the 6.2 in a half ton.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Did someone say *******?Cousin got the green one stuck..It was during the thaw out and it was like soup..Then I got him spun around(he got stuck trying to turn around)and I then buried my axle in mud and couldnt move..Oh welll..SHes not pretty,but she hasnt left me stranded ever and she will usually go through some stuff.Love my truck.for $750 how it looks..I cannot complain.


----------



## Lynch Mob (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know how to post a pic but our web site is lynchmobcallsinc.com on the front page is our rig let me know what you think. I might have my son post some pics, its above my head.
George


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

forgot to add..That used to be an electric feeder until the ban..Now its a target..clear that up before the questions begin


----------



## john5mt (Dec 9, 2009)

Heres my old ******* mobile cant believe i sold it for as little as i did


----------



## john5mt (Dec 9, 2009)

Heres my newer one


----------



## slowzuki2003 (May 11, 2009)

*Truck*

Here is mine. '94 Toy, Solid Axle, 36" Swampers, Dual Transfer case, ARB air lockers front/rear, Flat Tires and all, etc......


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I know my on " Ota " is to red but thats all I've got.*



archerm3 said:


> Dude, the first rule of Taco ownership is to never brag about a Taco or a Toyota on any ******* populated board or group...


I've had plenty ******* vehicles in the past.

1975 CJ 5 ( daily driver ) all fiberglass with lift/mud tires/SB Chevy. This Jeep was very unsafe, it liked to pop wheelies.

1978 Power Wagon with lift and Super Swampers

1993 F150 with lift and 36" Super Swampers-mass air flow-larger injectors-Headman Headers-locked front and rear. 6 suspension.

Ram2500 with Hemi

I've had several others but didn't modify them since in later years I was only keeping them for 1 year and aftermarket adds ons is usually money down the drain come trade in time.

GMC and Chevy 1/2 tons

TJ Wrangler Sahara---road wagon--sold in 3 months

Dodge Dakota's --nicely balanced and pretty quick--I took 4th in the State Championship 1/8 mile using one with a modified 5.2 and 3.92 rear in low lock. I put it in 4 low and reved it to 5K and dropped the clutch in 2nd. It would come out of the hole quick

Toyota Tundra was the baddest of the all when it comes to all around street and trail hot rodding. The 5.7 I tech mated to a 6 speed auto with 4.3 rear gear and you've got a combination that's hard to beat. I'm not to fond of that brake activated " locker " though. This truck needs the locker like the Tacoma.

Tacoma is the smart mans choice--nothing romantic about them--good fuel economy--Real lockers--great resale--Surprisingly one of the faster and most nimble trucks out there. Lots of after market stuff.

I'd still like to have some of these other trucks I see posted. Man there are some beautys and I can see the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ with those add ons. 

Keep them coming guys.


----------



## chinogoose (Apr 3, 2009)

2004 GMC and 98 Wrangler Yeah i know not that ******* but they work for me.:darkbeer:


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

Hunting Stickers, mud and camo seat covers qualifies me!!!

I love my Toyota. I get to pull out all of my ******* buddies and their jacked up rigs!!


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

nothing special 3in lift and 33in STT's, airraid intake, throttle body spacer, superchip, and custom exhaust, :smile: oh yea its got a HEMI!!


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

mathew_ said:


> is that a hd? nice truck!


Thanks man, no it's just a 1/2 ton.


----------



## fursplitter (Mar 24, 2010)

06 F250 6.0 w/ a few extras.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

very nice truck fur


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Hope to raise it a bit someday for more ground clearance


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got a 96 s10 that's kinda *******. My back windshield broke though so I lost all my decals  Got a Mack bulldog hood ornament on it. It's getting a new gas tank put on right now so It will probably be the end of the week before I can get a pic on here.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

08 GMC 2500 Duramax, 6" and 35's. EFI live, still need to the the tranny done, but I think I'd rather have a set of 10x42 Swaro's


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

My babies


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

*My High-tech ******* Rig!*

This was my load to the KS lease in July. Unfortunately the Trailer and Mule aren't mine, but a good buddy let me borrow. Really came in handy!


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

My f2 fiddy .. 3 in lift , 35 Discovery sst ..


----------

